
How I wrote my first 1,000 view IT-related post on Medium - monarchwadia
https://medium.com/@monarchwadia/how-i-wrote-my-first-1-000-view-it-related-post-on-medium-44da3a836715
======
skellertor
HN is a great resource to get your articles out ( as you've already discovered
). Reddit and LinkedIn also seem to be good places to get some traction on
your articles.

~~~
monarchwadia
Thanks! Regarding LinkedIn, are you referring to posting on active groups?

~~~
skellertor
Absolutely. I noticed you are a JS developer. There are some large react,
angular, frameworkX, frameworkNext groups you can share your content with. I'm
always finding interesting technical articles on LinkedIn!

~~~
monarchwadia
Thanks for the tips!

